# Tripod and Tripod Head Question



## dude (Aug 4, 2013)

I have a Manfrotto 3021B Pro tripod with a 3130 head. Not the lightest setup for sure. I want to get a better head for it, one that will rotate in any direction (tilt is a big deal). Mine just does up-down and left-right. No tilt what-so-ever.

Can I buy any head I want for my tripod and just swap them out? I want to buy CustomSLR.com's M Plate Pro and have a tight combination. Sorry, but I am really tripod dumb. I have used my current version for a very long time. Maybe 10 years?


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 4, 2013)

The head you have very likely screws onto your tripod with a 3/8"-16 thread, which is basically the industry standard. Given that and the fact that the plate you want has dovetails for both Manfrotto and ARCA-Swiss type clamps you're pretty free to choose a different head.

My preference for going with ARCA-Swiss comes from being able to move the camera fore or aft to get its center of gravity where you want it. There are no end of options for ballheads, B&H in particular is good for having lots of reviews.

Jim


----------



## brad-man (Aug 4, 2013)

I believe your present head is for video. Are you intending to use your new head for video or still photography? If the latter, any decent ball head will be an improvement. Like Jim said, Arca-compatibility will offer greater convenience and flexibility. Unless you are heavily invested in RC2 plates or intend to continue using your 3130 head, you won't need the combo plate. Just buy a dedicated plate for your camera and a plate for your lens collar(s) that you use most frequently.


----------



## surapon (Aug 4, 2013)

Dear Friends
I love the Ballhead design/ made in USA = Really Right Stuff----Great Product in the World, But High Cost
The Size of Ballhead are depend on the Type and the Lens that you will use ( How many Pounds of total Weight).

http://reallyrightstuff.com/Items.aspx?code=BALLHEADS&key=cat

Yes, I have the Biggest Ballhead that they made BH-55, for my Canon EF 600 mm., F/ 4.0 L IS USM Lens



Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## dude (Aug 4, 2013)

Yes, my head is a video head in my opinion because of the up-down and left-right movement.

My heaviest setup I could have right now is a 5diii and 70-200 ii IS lens. I do a lot of long exposure so I need to be sure I get a good head. 

I am heavily invested in camer and lenses but not tripods. Anyone want to throw out a specific head recommendation without regard for my CustomerSLR requirement? 

Thanks for all the help thus far.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 4, 2013)

dude said:


> I am heavily invested in camer and lenses but not tripods. Anyone want to throw out a specific head recommendation without regard for my CustomerSLR requirement?



Really Right Stuff BH-40 LR. But...what's your budget?


----------



## brad-man (Aug 4, 2013)

Depends on how you will use your pod and what your budget is. A nice low cost head like a _Benro B-2_ will support your rig and can be had off ebay for a little over $100. _Sirui_ also makes some stout low cost heads. If you want a head that is buttery smooth to use and will hold up against anything, I would suggest a_ Markins Q10_ for around $330 on ebay. A _Markins Q3_ for around $270 would be a good second choice, though not quite as future proof as the _Q10_.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 4, 2013)

dude said:


> I have a Manfrotto 3021B Pro tripod with a 3130 head. Not the lightest setup for sure. I want to get a better head for it, one that will rotate in any direction (tilt is a big deal). Mine just does up-down and left-right. No tilt what-so-ever.
> 
> Can I buy any head I want for my tripod and just swap them out? I want to buy CustomSLR.com's M Plate Pro and have a tight combination. Sorry, but I am really tripod dumb. I have used my current version for a very long time. Maybe 10 years?


 
You can put any head on it. There are three small screws on the round plate under your head. Loosen them and unscrew the head counter clockwise. The tripod has a 3/8 stud that is a standard mount for almost all heads, and certainly the ones you'd be interested in. You do not need the lock screws for most heads.
At that point, its a choice of heads, and there are many good ones, many crappy ones, and a few excellent ones. My Benro heads fall into the crappy category and don't get used, my Kirk head is excellent. 

As others say, its just a matter of how much you are willing to spend, the excellent ones are quite expensive.

You must also decide on the QR plate style you want. Most will recommend the Arca Swiss Style QR plates, which means most Manfrotto heads are out.

I've used Manfrotto, Benro (yuk), and Kirk. Manfrotto is good and their top heads are near excellent, while Kirk, RRS, Markins, etc are all excellent.


----------



## rumorzmonger (Aug 4, 2013)

surapon said:


> Dear Friends
> I love the Ballhead design/ made in USA = Really Right Stuff----Great Product in the World, But High Cost
> The Size of Ballhead are depend on the Type and the Lens that you will use ( How many Pounds of total Weight).



You can get an Arca-Swiss Z1 for less money than the RRS BH-55 ball head costs; the Z1 is lighter and it can handle significantly more weight than the RRS BH-55.

I used the BH-55 for several years until I tried a Z1 DP, and there's really no comparison.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 4, 2013)

rumorzmonger said:


> the Z1 is lighter and it can handle significantly more weight than the RRS BH-55.



RRS is a bit conservative in their load ratings. For example, their TQC-14 travel tripod is rated to hold 25 lbs. I think Joe weighs just a bit more than that....


----------



## risc32 (Aug 4, 2013)

i wouldn't disagree with what has been said here, but for some reason i thought i'd add that if 30degrees is enough movement for you, and you don't have any certain need for an AS plate ( load balancing or whatever) AND if 35.4 inches folded length isn't a problem for you, you might want to give this http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/302815-REG/Berlebach_BE3032_3032_Wood_Tripod_Legs.html a look. i very much like mine. so if you are cool with the points i just mentioned, you won't even need a ballhead, or plates, and you could consider yourself that much richer! 

actually, just remembered that i think they offer the same thing in a 3 section version, so the closed length is less so if that's you only hangup consider it solved. i don't think it's stocked in the USA, but from what i've seen they sell direct, and ship very quickly. also going direct gives you extra options like a 3/8 camera stud instead of 1/4 if you like, and different finishes. anyway....


----------



## Zen (Aug 4, 2013)

+1 on the Really Right Stuff gear. I have the BH 40 on their 4 section CF pod, and it is top of the line all the way. More than enough for all but the biggest heaviest lenses.

Zen


----------



## dude (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank you everyone. The largest lens I see in my future would be the 300mm L 2.8 IS ii. I will always have a 5d iii type body. I am not sure what is considered heavy but that 300mm is heavy to me. Not an anchor, but defintely heavy when you consider long exposures for 30 minutes at a time. I can't have any movement. My current setup is find for this but I have to do all the leveling in the tripod. Not really a lot of room for fine adjustment. I run a total station so I am not Joseph Blough trying to level up a tripod. I am just looking for a solid setup to save me time and make my life easier. 

My budget is unknown but I was hoping to keep it below $500. I buy what I think is the best and try not to compromise. Compromise is one of those things that always bites me in the rear at some point down the road at the exact moment I don't need a lesson in compromise.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 5, 2013)

RRS BH-55 LR now, then add a Wimberley Sidekick when you get the 300/2.8.


----------



## emag (Aug 5, 2013)

I went with an Acratech GP earlier this year, quite pleased with it. ~400US......but you would certainly not go wrong with the RRS BH-55 either.


----------

